# Lodge seek



## Roxec (May 15, 2021)

Greetings brothers,
  Searching for an official lodge in lebanon in hope to find any because being a member of any outside country lodge is forbidden.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 15, 2021)

I may not understand. Who forbids you to be a member of a lodge from another country?  You have multiple jurisdictions in Lebanon, including New York, Washington, D,C., and Scotland.


----------



## Roxec (May 15, 2021)

Glen Cook said:


> I may not understand. Who forbids you to be a member of a lodge from another country?  You have multiple jurisdictions in Lebanon, including New York, Washington, D,C., and Scotland.


After researching for hours find out many well known users here said that 80% of lebanese lodge are illegal and may be tricky so i wanted an official list in order to start the path right


----------



## Winter (May 16, 2021)

As much as I hate linking to Wikipedia because of how easy it is for erroneous information to creep in, it gives a pretty decent overview of the situation there regarding regular lodges.  It might help you find one close to you.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry_in_Lebanon


----------



## Glen Cook (May 16, 2021)

Winter said:


> As much as I hate linking to Wikipedia because of how easy it is for erroneous information to creep in, it gives a pretty decent overview of the situation there regarding regular lodges.  It might help you find one close to you.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry_in_Lebanon


That is my understanding of the history. However, to this point , the new GL of Lebanon is not widely recognized.


----------



## Roxec (May 16, 2021)

Winter said:


> As much as I hate linking to Wikipedia because of how easy it is for erroneous information to creep in, it gives a pretty decent overview of the situation there regarding regular lodges.  It might help you find one close to you.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry_in_Lebanon


Thanks, i found numerous links for applications but couldn't find this one it looks official


----------



## Bloke (May 17, 2021)

I agree, the wikipedia site seems okay, but only  an overview. 
It would be very hard to go wrong with these ones https://www.grandlodgescotland.com/structure/district-grand-lodges/district-grand-lodge-of-lebanon/


----------



## Winter (May 17, 2021)

Roxec said:


> Thanks, i found numerous links for applications but couldn't find this one it looks official


This is just a Wikipedia entry, not a Masonic site.  I am unsure what Lodge there would be one to recommend and strongly suggest you research them.  I only linked this page so you could see what might be available to you there.  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

